# Decals Slide ED 8.0



## tfdelacruz (14. Februar 2013)

Servus,

ich würde gerne an meinem Slide ED 8.0 die orangfarbenen Decals am Rahmen entfernen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht, oder weiß jemand von Radon selbst, wie man de Decals am besten runter bekommt? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Maniac_TE (15. Februar 2013)

das gleiche frag ich mich beim 2011er ED mit schwarzem Rahmen die weißen Decals.
Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. Februar 2013)

weiße Decals am 11er ED sind lackiert. Abbeizer drauf und abwischen.
beim 2012er musst du halt schauen ob Klarlack drüber ist oder nicht.
Das entfernen der Decals hat meinem Slide optisch auf jeden Fall sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch gerne mein grünes Slide von den blauen Streifen befreien. So wie ich das sehe ist der Rahmen grün pulverbeschichtet, die decals und Streifen sind auf die Beschichtung auflackiert.

Wie bekomme ich nun den Lack runter ohne die Pulverbeschichtung zu beschädigen?

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## tfdelacruz (18. Februar 2013)

Es scheint so als wäre Klarlack drüber... :/


----------



## tane (19. Februar 2013)

ob das net einfach lackierte streifen sind? reib mal mit scotchbrite an einer unauffälligen stelle...


----------



## spygirl (10. Mai 2013)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich würde gerne an meinem Slide ED 8.0 die orangfarbenen Decals am Rahmen entfernen. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht, oder weiß jemand von Radon selbst, wie man de Decals am besten runter bekommt? Vielen Dank.



Sind die Decals mittlerweile ab? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## tfdelacruz (13. Mai 2013)

Nein Decals sind noch immer drauf! Auf das wie suche ich auch noch immer eine Antwort...


----------

